# clen + test.



## tweeter (May 2, 2006)

What would happen if someone took clen and test. prop. in a cycle?


----------



## GFR (May 2, 2006)

tweeter said:
			
		

> What would happen if someone took clen and test. prop. in a cycle?


Post the exact cycle in detail so we can comment on this.


----------



## ZECH (May 2, 2006)

You actually need to post alot more info than that. Anyone wanting advice should post their stats and experience lifting and previous cycles.


----------



## tweeter (May 2, 2006)

ok, I've been on this site for a long time this is my first cycle. I want to do test. prop. 100mg eod. for a 6-8 week cycle. I also want to get cut this summer also. I know that when a person is on a cycle they have to up their calorie intake and pretty much eat like a horse. I didn't know if while on my cycle I could take clen to keep eating alot of calories and still get rid of some fat and still gain mass. I'm 5'11'' 230 not alot of body fat just a pretty big gut and some chest fat.


----------



## GFR (May 2, 2006)

tweeter said:
			
		

> ok, I've been on this site for a long time this is my first cycle. I want to do test. prop. 100mg eod. for a 6-8 week cycle. I also want to get cut this summer also. I know that when a person is on a cycle they have to up their calorie intake and pretty much eat like a horse. I didn't know if while on my cycle I could take clen to keep eating alot of calories and still get rid of some fat and still gain mass. I'm 5'11'' 230 not alot of body fat just a pretty big gut and some chest fat.


I would hit 150mg prop EOD for 8 weeks...the clen I have no idea, it has been 5 years since I have used that. I would run 75mcg T-3 the entire cycle....much better then clen IMO.


----------



## Pirate! (May 3, 2006)

I agree that you would be better off using T3 than clen. 100 mg EOD of test prop is a great dose for a first cycle, IMO.

Start the T3 at 25 mcg/day for a few days, then raise it to 50 then 75 mcg/day. With your diet in order, you should do fine with this.


----------



## tweeter (May 3, 2006)

whats a good brand of T3 I found it on ag guys. but it's not cheap. and it's in liquid form. Is there any good place to buy T3 pills.


----------



## tweeter (May 4, 2006)

bump


----------



## GFR (May 4, 2006)

tweeter said:
			
		

> bump


bump


----------



## GFR (May 4, 2006)

tweeter said:
			
		

> whats a good brand of T3 I found it on ag guys. but it's not cheap. and it's in liquid form. *Is there any good place to buy T3 pills.*


Yes drive to Mexico....you can buy 100 pills for $4 there....put them in a effedra bottle and you are all set. 

25mcg per pill


----------



## KillahBee (May 8, 2006)

T3 clen gives good results _IF_ you've researched


----------



## Tha Don (May 8, 2006)

T3 clen? which are you referring to?

my advice to the poster is just to go with the test for now, maybe a little EC if you wish but keep a close eye on that BP, combined with a solid diet and good training schedule you should make some great progress, i've used clen before and for what its worth i feel its very over-rated, there is nothing from it that can't be achieved through a little extra cardio, and cardio actually makes you feel good (healthier), clen on the other hand.. not so good!


----------



## tweeter (May 11, 2006)

I dpn'y know if i'll do the t3 now. If i did would it be better to to a 8 week cycle of test prop but the first 4 weeks of the cycle use t3 or do the t3 the last 4 weeks of the cycle? Once i work my way up to 100 mcg a day should I do it like that until I want off of it or should i work my way back down?


----------

